# Looking for some monster sounds



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok . I am not really what you would call a "music mixer" . I have a few very good programs with which I have tried to so some sound editing/joining for some creepy monster sounds , but , nothing seems to come out quite right .
Ok , I also want to let you know , that almost all the sounds I have heard for a MIB ( monster in a box ) literally suck . Yep , theres none that really sound adequite . Ok .. what I picture here is 

1) a monster that is kind of purring.low growling for a few seconds , then quiet . 
2) now , he russles around a little , making a little more purring/growling noises . 
3) he's kinda getting antsy now , and starts to get louder and louder till its a full blown LOUD growl with shaking , rumbling and total terrorizing . 

Now , as far as sounds goes ... all I seem to find are short little 1 or 2 , or maybe at the max ... 3 second growling noises ( and some don't even remotely sound like any monster I've ever seen , or heard - LOL )
So , my BIG question to you is :

Does ANYBODY know where I can get some DECENT length , creepy monster sound files , kinda like what I previously described ?


Thanks:googly:

The sound that I am looking for is kinda like the one from a TALES FROM THE DARKSIDE flick from years ago , that had Karen Black in it , where she was a drunk/lush loudmouth pushy wife of a college professor who had discovered a hidden crate/box ( like our MIB ) that had this hideous white monster like abonible snowman guy , that ate people that he dragged back into his box . The sounds he made were EXACTLY what I am looking for . 
So .. any help ?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looking for Fluffy's vocals from Creepshow, eh? Wasn't that Adrienne Barbeau as the actress?

Well, that's neither here, nor there. For longer sounds you may have to pay $3 or so for them.

Try these previews: 
http://www.sound-effect.com/track/monster-growl-2-5005/
http://www.sound-effect.com/track/monster-growl-or-snarl-5004/
http://www.sound-effect.com/track/monster-snarl-or-sneer-5006/monster growl/

More types can be found here: http://www.sound-effect.com/searches/monster growl/


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

Yep ... your correcto mundo there SICKIE .. it was indeed her. ( opps , my goof )
See , thats what I was talking about though ... one second ... two second sound files . 
Isn't there anyplace that has like maybe 15 seconds or so ( of course , not continuous growling .. but , something that fits , one growl into the the next ( so to speak - LOL )


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

hmm The 5005 is 5 sec, the 5004 is 8 sec and the 5006 is 7 sec. I'm not sure that you will find much longer than that. Methinks what you would have to do is loop them to make them longer and insert each part where you think best. Audacity has a free sound program which has been very helpful to a variety of people here. Myself included. You may want to give it a shot?


----------

